# Squirrel Loads



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

I was wondering what load you all shoot from your shotguns for squirrels...........took my son out last year a few times and was using #6 shot and he wounded alot of squirrels with that.............switched over to #4 in 3 inch magnums and that seemed to tear up the meat alot.............any suggestions.............had trouble knocking squirrels out of the tree tops especially when the leaves were on !!!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Alot of us use small rifles like .17 or a .22 and shoot in the head, find him a nice used marlin model 60, should be able to find one for about $100.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree with inland about gettin a .17 or .22 but I've used my 12ga in the past to hunt squirrel no6 shoot in 2 3/4 loads didn't have a problem with wounding what choke where you useing? might want to change to a full if your not using one already.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

i also do the .17 or .22 deal, when i did use shotgun always used 5 shot 2 3/4 with full choke


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey TCBA, look in the marketplace bassbucknbeyond has a marlin model 781 which is a bolt action .22 with a 22" micro grooved barrel for $75, get a nice scope on and you got a good accurate set-up for your son.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Brian,
you did not mention what guage he is shooting. They are tough little hombres! I mostly use a 12 guage since I dont have a huge arsenal. I like 7 1/2 shot for most everything because I don't think it drags in as much hair. What kind of woods? Tall oaks and hickorys? Go with the full choke. 
Scott


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry he was shooting a 20 ga..........mossberg with Mod choke


I was shooting a 12 ga Mossberg with Mod choke and having the same thing happen to me !!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i dont like the idea of using a rifle because of the potential for ricochet so i guess im gonna have to buy him a full choke tube for his gun ..........THANKS guys !!!


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

I'll refer to my father's advice on this one as I also use a .22, but grew up as a teenager using a shotgun. I think the best shot is #6 (a case for #5 could be made in certain conditions), it has killing power, not too many bb's, doesn't really shatter the bones as much either. The one thing that may help is remember if you are shooting into a tall oak, the top may already be pushing the limit of a 20ga mod choke, then add in your angle on how far you are away.....etc. Also the ounce of lead to dram weight is important, below is from an article that I thought may be helpful. 

"So what is the ideal load for hunting shotguns? For a 12-gauge gun, 1 ounce of shot and 3 drams of powder, Hollinger says. For a 16-gauge, 15/16 of an ounce of shot and 2 ¾ drams of powder. For a 20-gauge, 7/8 ounce of shot and 2 ½ drams of powder. For a 28-gauge, ¾-ounce of shot and 2 drams of powder, and for a .410 bore, a half ounce of shot and 2 drams of powder.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

i use 7.5 reloads same load i use for trap shooting and i kill my share of them but i usally dont shoot over 35 yds


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Early season the hides are thinner but the distance is usually longer due to their feeding in the tops of the trees. For this i use #6 shot in my 20 gauge with a full choke. Also use #6 in my 12 with a modified. I sometimes load my own duplex loads, mixing #8 and #5 pretty evenly by weight. This gives the pattern a little more density yet still has those heavy pellets to reach out if need be. 

Most of the time I use my .22 Ruger 10-22 with a scope and take headshots with lead round nose standard velocity loads. Squirrel head accurate out to about 60+ yards. Body shots to 75 if they are still.

Huntinbull


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I haven't hunted them for years with a scattergun, but when I did, the most important things are to pattern your shotgun & bear down on the sights like you were using a rifle. My dad always told me to aim for the head & make sure you know the limits of you gun.
T


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I use mostly my .22 or .22 mag. , but when I use my shotgun I go with low brass #6 's. I use #6's for Turkey also.


----------



## fergs back (Oct 29, 2008)

Remington 5 shot...high brass. In any condition Ive shot in....leaves on trees or heavy skin winters.....they have the knockdown power needed with out going overboard. 4 shot has too tight a pattern and 6 shot seems a bit small. This is all shot out of a 20 ga Remington and each gun is different of course. Just my 2 cents.


----------

